# Sacramento N Scale Convention Report



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello everyone, Robin and I arrived in Sacramento on Saturday the 20th and left Saturday the 27th before the banquet (sadly). It was announced that the convention had 462 registered.
The hotel was nice and the California RR museum is worth the trip along with walking the Old Sacramento part of town. The dinner train was nice and it was the only trip we went on. I understand there were some great home layouts and Railtown tour was nice but HOT.

The welcome Reception was fantastic and loaded with humor and fun!

There were, I would guess, about a total of 40 or so entries in the contest room and some beautiful work but I did not get any pictures in there. The concept of ROOM SALES before the Swap-A-Rama was a new concept to us but was great fun roaming the halls of the Hotel on a daily basis looking at trains for sale.
Most of the folks moved on to the Swap-A-Rama (sale) room when it opened on Thursday. Lots and Lots of N Scale for sale! Some great deals as well. Saw many manufactures there like Kato, Intermountain, Trainworx, FVM, Arnold, Micro-Trains, Wheels of Time, North American Rail Car Corp., N Scale Arch., RSLaser, Digitrax, N Scale Kits, Atlas, Bluford Shops and I am sure others I forgot to mention but some major one were not there.

The Auction was well attended with lots of items and was a real hoot! May items sold and some went for large dollars! There were some bargains had there as well.

I have no idea how well the pubic attended the show but it looked like a pretty good turnout.

There were four layouts in the lower ballroom that included the Peninsula NTRAK, Silicone Valley FreemoN, San Luis Obisbo Model Railroad Club, and another group that had no name sign but a nice layout.

There were many clinics but the only one I attended was by my friend Karl Andraschko on the comparison on NTRAK FreemoN and other modular techniques and was very interesting on the different concepts.

The event was well organized and a very fun time meeting and chatting with ALL N SCALE folks and good time was had by all. In Fact a couple in the Peninsula group got married in the layout!
PS great modelers as well as a great couple!

I am linking to a folder with all the pictures I took.

http://s42.photobucket.com/user/mfifer/slideshow/N Scale Collector 2015 Convention?sort=3


Mike & Robin Fifer


----------



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

A friend of mine won the the 10 engine heritage set


----------

